# Lucy keeps yelping - possibly hips or back injury?



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

So for the first time earlier today, lucy gave out a random yelp and started favoring her right leg. She limped a couple times and was perfectly fine. Within minutes, the limp was gone.

Fast forward to about an hour ago, it happened again. She gave out a random yelp and started limping again. This time she started limping for a little longer, but was eventually normal again.

About 5 minutes ago, she tried jumping on the bed and yelped again and couldn't even make it all the way up. She ran immediately to her kennel and is just sitting there looking pathetic. 

I tried stretching her back legs out and moving them in different directions and no yelps. Doesnt seem to bother her at all. She also had her hips x-rayed about a month ago and everything looked good. I can repost the x-rays again if anyone wants to see again. 

Something is obviously going wrong here, but i really have no idea what it is. Of course im going to bring her to the vet for a checkup, but it's saturday night and i wont be able to do it until monday. 

Until then, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Almost sounds like pano but I thought that happened mostly in younger dogs. Hope she's okay. 

Barbara


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Almost sounds like pano but I thought that happened mostly in younger dogs. Hope she's okay.
> 
> Barbara


That crossed my mind too, but she's just shy of 2.5 years old. I think she's past the possible pano stages. She's never done this before, ever, so it's definitely something new.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

something poking her in her paw or stuck there maybe? a thorn, stone, glass? hope its nothing serious. i had this with mia once , after a detaied look with an led flash light, it turns out that there was somekind of a thornlike thingy stuck not in her paws but just above it. once removed she was fine.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

did you have her elbows/shoulders xrayed? Elbows are just as important to xray as hips

She may have pulled something, I would give it a few days of rest and if no better, I'd be off to the vet for some front xrays just for peace of mind


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm off to the vet anyways on monday. Her problem is climbing up things and when she stretches out her back legs after waking up. Both of those are what seems to make her yelp and cause her pain.

Never got the elbows done, but I don't think those are the issues. Everytime she yelps, her back legs goes limp for about a minute and then she's walking normal again. 

The last time she yelped after stretching out her legs, she ran to the corner and laid down. I started touching her leg and something was definitely bothering her in her right leg. I couldn't touch a specific point in her leg that would make her yelp, but it definitely seems like the back right leg area.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like me when I had a pinched nerve


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Stosh said:


> Sounds like me when I had a pinched nerve


That's what I was thinking. Pinch nerve or pulled muscle. Any idea how a pinch nerve is treated and recovery time?

It literally came out of nowhere too. It's not like she was running and she pulled up with an injury. The first time she yelped, she was just walking around doing nothing. 

Since then, she's yelped a few times stretching and climbing (which of course i'm not allowing anymore), but that's it.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope it goes well for you at the vets. I the mean time try to keep her calm; no jumping if possible. Keep yourself calm and don't jump to any conclusions. Your mind can really start running.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i hope it's nothing serious with
your dog. maybe you should crate
her so she doesn't jump.

how about going to an E-Vet???


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> i hope it's nothing serious with
> your dog. maybe you should crate
> her so she doesn't jump.
> 
> how about going to an E-Vet???


She's been in her crate 95% of the day and she has no plans on leaving from the looks of things. The doors open, but she loves her crate... im sure she feels safe in there.

I would do the e-vet but i don't think it's an emergency. I mean, she's not yelping all the time and she's not limping or anything. She's eating. It's only when she makes certain movements that cause her pain which i'm obviously trying to avoid. 

She's going to the vet as soon as i can get her in on monday. I guess i'll just go from there.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good luck, keep us posted


----------



## godiva13 (May 1, 2007)

i hate to say it but those were the exact symtoms my aussie showed and it was hip dysplasia. hope your luck is better than mine


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

godiva13 said:


> i hate to say it but those were the exact symtoms my aussie showed and it was hip dysplasia. hope your luck is better than mine


She just had her hips x-rayed about a month ago. Hips are fine.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Just got back from the vet and they couldn't find anything. They were examining her for about 20 minutes and they couldn't find anything. The hospital surgeon looked over her hip x-rays and said definitely not hip dysplasia.

Basically he told me that it's a soft tissue sprain and told me to have her rest for about two weeks. She's not limping or anything and hasn't yelped for at least 24 hours now which is good, so hopefully whatevers bothering her is starting to feel better.

The vet said if she continues to yelp and limp than we'll start doing x-rays and looking into meds, but for right now, rest is the best for her right now.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

So happy the hear that the x-rays show nothing serious for Lucy. Hopefully after more rest she'll be back to her old self.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I had a dog with the same exact symptoms. I thought it might have been an ACL tear because of that short duration of limping that went away almost as fast as it happened. According to the Ortho Vet, those are classic symptoms of the back problem they found in my dog. The discs near the tail were fusing. A couple of my boarding clients have called me over the last few years and described the same thing. Told them to get an x-ray and they all found varying degrees of back problems, usually fusing or sponylosis. I would spend my money at an Ortho Vet and get the back looked at.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Any idea how to find a good orthopedic vet in my area? If after 2 weeks the syptoms continue or if this becomes a chronic problem, I'll definitely bring her to a specialist. 

Right now, I'm just going to let her heal and hopefully a light sprain is all this is.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lets hope the Vet is right. Good news for now.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Bed rest may not be the easiest remedy but it is good news for now! Good luck keeping her quiet


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

This is how discospondolydius started in Mo, keep a close eye on it.


----------

